
Netvibes Founder Building iPhone-Like Operating System For Netbooks  - dell9000
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/09/netvibes-founder-building-iphone-like-operating-system-for-netbooks/
======
jamess
Does it annoy anyone else when people say operating system, when they mean
user interface or window manager? You'd think after a year or so covering the
industry, they'd get their terminology straight.

------
drwh0
what netbooks have touch-sensitive screens?

